# to the guys that brew large batches........



## highdrum

buy some whatman fast caps! I just filtered 332 mls of 300mg/ml test E in 5 minutes, NO SHIT! I have a vacuum pump that keeps a steady 25 in/hg pressure, I have never seen gear filter so fast, temp was about 65* C, I have had the filters for a while, this was just the first time I've used on.  They say that the filter has a life of 10 L, thats a lotta gear for one filter membrane!  They're not cheap, I think they're about 25-30$ a pop, but so worth it!


----------



## Keith1569

Good info bro, 
I only push like 100ml through a syringe filter and they are like $5 each, so that's worth it


----------



## FordFan

If you're referring to the "zap caps", yes they are bad ass!  After some guys here turned me on to them, I will never leave them.  Little rough to seal, but they are great.


----------



## FordFan

Keith1569 said:


> Good info bro,
> I only push like 100ml through a syringe filter and they are like $5 each, so that's worth it



Can't remember exactly how much, but I think even whatman states you can reuse the filter 3x as long as it remains moist.


----------



## striffe

Zap Caps are superior in my opinion. They are also designed for our application, being "chemical resistant". If you have a nice flask, its amazing how well they seal without being a screw on unit.


----------



## highdrum

I put the wrong name in there guys, yes I use zap caps that are "chemical resistant" to filter my compounds made with EO, but for non EO based compounds, nalgene Fast Caps are the bomb, I put the wrong manufacturer on the original post, they can filer 5 litres before replacing.  Theres no need to pour the oil out of your mixing beaker or anything, they come with a draw tube that you drop to the bottom on the beaker, and it sucks it right through the beaker.  If I guy has a vacuum pump, you can daisy chain these things too and filter mutiple batched at the same time, just T off you suction to another filter! I HIGHLY suggest you guys give these a shot.






Nalgene 298-9020 FastCap Large Volume Bottle Filter Sterile (Qty. 1) | Bottle Top Filters | Disposable Vacuum Filters | Filtration | Med Lab Supply


----------



## Bodybuilder0713

highdrum said:


> I put the wrong name in there guys, yes I use zap caps that are "chemical resistant" to filter my compounds made with EO, but for non EO based compounds, nalgene Fast Caps are the bomb, I put the wrong manufacturer on the original post, they can filer 5 litres before replacing.  Theres no need to pour the oil out of your mixing beaker or anything, they come with a draw tube that you drop to the bottom on the beaker, and it sucks it right through the beaker.  If I guy has a vacuum pump, you can daisy chain these things too and filter mutiple batched at the same time, just T off you suction to another filter! I HIGHLY suggest you guys give these a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nalgene 298-9020 FastCap Large Volume Bottle Filter Sterile (Qty. 1) | Bottle Top Filters | Disposable Vacuum Filters | Filtration | Med Lab Supply



Wish I would have seen this 3 weeks ago lol, didn't quite understand how these worked so I found some instructions.


----------



## Rory

For the guys that don't have a vacuum pump an are getting one. Look around. There's one on medlab supply they sell for $200-300 an you can get off amazon for $150. Their $100 accessory kit is only about $25 in supplies an tubes you can probably buy locally.


----------



## Rizzo

i like the whatman polycap as better.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Interesting and informative...


----------



## Rizzo

Rory said:


> For the guys that don't have a vacuum pump an are getting one. Look around. There's one on medlab supply they sell for $200-300 an you can get off amazon for $150. Their $100 accessory kit is only about $25 in supplies an tubes you can probably buy locally.





 the one on medlab supply cost way too much for a pump that  doesn't let you control the speed of the pump.  you can find a good speed control varistaltic pump on ebay pretty cheap.


----------



## highdrum

I got a pump on ebay for 100$, got all the tubing from us plactics, and the npt barb fittings ate ace hardware.


----------



## [email protected]

So will those 25$ fast caps filter more than 5-6 standard syringe filters which comes to around the same price?

How much oil will u get throught 1 dast cap?

I have a few 100ml batches to so, was going to use 500ml zap caps but I'm thinking its a waste of the filter if there built for 500mls,

And I want the best value for my cash,

 So will fast caps be better that standard nylon syringe filters, 'cost wise'


----------



## highdrum

All I know is the nalgenes with a vacuum pump will filter 600ml of teste in about 45 mins under 25 inches of vaccum, thats fast enough for me to justify the money on the filter, plus zero effort.


----------



## [email protected]

Ok cool, so the fast cap is vaccumed to the glass flask below but what goes above to hold the oil in? Or do you just attach a 50ml syringe and let it suck it out?


----------



## [email protected]

600ml through 1filter is great!


----------



## FamBam209

The fastcap sits on top of ur media bottle of flask one tube runs to ur pump of choice and other tube u attach to fast cal runs into whatever container is holding ur fluids apply pressure of choice and it turns on like champ when u finish jst put it in a ziplock or something until your gonna use it again and it will hold the moisture or at least thats what ive heard that works


----------



## [email protected]

FamBam209 said:


> The fastcap sits on top of ur media bottle of flask one tube runs to ur pump of choice and other tube u attach to fast cal runs into whatever container is holding ur fluids apply pressure of choice and it turns on like champ when u finish jst put it in a ziplock or something until your gonna use it again and it will hold the moisture or at least thats what ive heard that works




Ah right cool, so you can just set the pressure and iit will start pumping automaticly through the tubing, so you could just hold the end over your 10ml vials and mover it over 1 after the other till they have filled up in a line.


----------



## tx_frc

look into the polycap AS if you want to see 1000ml go thru it in a couple of minutes. it will blow your mind. 
$$$ though.


----------



## [email protected]

FamBam209 said:


> The fastcap sits on top of ur media bottle of flask one tube runs to ur pump of choice and other tube u attach to fast cal runs into whatever container is holding ur fluids apply pressure of choice and it turns on like champ when u finish jst put it in a ziplock or something until your gonna use it again and it will hold the moisture or at least thats what ive heard that works



Also can the unfiltered flask and the filtered flask or vials be on the same bench top level or does gravity play any part in it at all?

Also so there 3 tubes, 1 connected to pump, 1 goes down to the bottom of the unfiltered homebrew and 1 were the filtered homebrew comes out of to either go in another single container or to fill up multi vials etc.


----------



## highdrum

The bottles are on level plane, hell they could be 5' difference in elevation, your pump would just work harder.  To answer you question on the hoses, there are only 2, take a look at the photos above in post #7, there is 1 house that goes into your dirty infiltered beaker, it attached to the inlet on the fast cap filter, thats the tubing nipple on the outer edge of the filter, the next line attached to the center pipe nipple on the filter, thats the suction port, the other end of it goes to your pump.  SUPER simple and fast as hell my friend!


----------



## FamBam209

Exactly what he said above me and when its done jst apply alittle more pressure to clear the line then the suction w stop n u can remove the folter detach ur hoses n throw it in a ziplock bc make sure u throw a sterile (u can sterilize urself w some iso)septa top on ur media screw on and ur good make sure u grab the right septas bc some r for 33mm top n others silicone tops r for the 45mm i beleive thats the size depends on the brand n size media bottle ur using... Then when ur ready u can use a syringe to draw out sterile vitamins to fill smaller vials...... Buuuuut dont think by buying the 60cc syringe it will go faster bc it doesnt idk y bt those ones r a bitch to pull vitamins go w smaller my buddy uses the 10cc ones n works fine w 18g needle u can prob go bigger i jst dnt think he has tried it yet.
Only one the fast cap hasnt lived a full 4L w filtering was tren idk mayb dirty powder but it cloggd the filter pretty quick normally 9-12psi is perfect w that filter bt buddy said he had to take it up to 15psi to get his drip on so mayb it was his source or jst tren in general idk trial n error my friend


----------



## [email protected]

Ok cheers ppl, and will a standard hand help vaccum pump do or do you need a motoried one


----------



## FamBam209

If u can afford a perilist something somthng pump cool or if ur try. To make large volume of mineral water yea its great or so ive heard .  But if ur doin school projects then a simple 30$ mityvac handpump work fine does about 500ml in 10-15 min if that or so ive heard... U should check an autopart store for brakebleed pump....


----------



## highdrum

I got a good electric vacuum pump off ebay, sucks at 20-22 pis all day long.  Makes tasks a lot faster..............


----------



## [email protected]

How much was that dude?


----------



## tx_frc

theres tons of brands for refridgeration/freon evacuation that will pull 29". Yellow Jacket is a good brand.


----------



## FamBam209

Yea im not gonna lie once u go the handpump route and do several 1000ml your brain says man there has to b an easier way lol


----------



## Ironbuilt

Which one of you guys rented my vacuum penis pump and make sure to clean the benzo  outa the orifice..?


----------



## [email protected]

Do the pumps make any noise? Is it like a water pump for a fish tank rattling away to itself?


----------



## FamBam209

Seein how ur vacuum pump is a custom mold for mini yetti twinky idk who is gonna be borrowing that...hehe bc anyone else w a mini yetti twinky is gonna go custom as well so knw one finds out......
 Nuclear. As far as ive been told all depends on the vac system u use i dont have personal experience w that kind of stuff so ur gonna have to wait til someone can chime in on this one bruda


----------



## Ironbuilt

Nuclear... image a squish squish sound. Not a purr 
It needs full strokes to move fluid out..


----------



## tx_frc

[email protected] said:


> Do the pumps make any noise? Is it like a water pump for a fish tank rattling away to itself?




the one i have is pretty beefy. will pull 29" and i think its 6cfm. 
so may be overkill for whats out there more suited for a specific purpose.
but this one is somewhat loud. sounds like what you would think an electric pump would sound like. def could hear it in another room with the door closed. will make an off-smell as well. they need to be filled with lubricating oil, and the exhaust from the suction gets vented thru the oil, so theres a bit of a stink to the room if youre inside too.


----------



## FamBam209

Dang stanky lovings


----------



## FamBam209

[email protected] said:


> Ah right cool, so you can just set the pressure and iit will start pumping automaticly through the tubing, so you could just hold the end over your 10ml vials and mover it over 1 after the other till they have filled up in a line.





No, urgonna filter it from one container flask bottle whatever ur using ull put one tube into the unsterile solution that hose plugs into one port of the fast cap which is on top of ur media bottle of choice(use media bottle bc after filtering u put septa screw top on to keep solution sterile until ready to put ito smaller vials) then the other hose goes into the pressure gun(auto zone, kragen, do it urself brake bleed hand pump) pump ur gun up to desire psi and let it do its thing every so often u have to pump pressure back up tho


----------



## FamBam209

^^^^idk wtf i was looking at when i replied heheh


----------



## Daniel11

Any recommendations for flasks to use for this.  
Also tube lengths and sizes?

I'm currently looking at MedLab Supplies but may need to go elsewhere.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Ironbuilt

Daniel11 said:


> Any recommendations for flasks to use for this.
> Also tube lengths and sizes?
> 
> I'm currently looking at MedLab Supplies but may need to go elsewhere.  Any suggestions?



All depends if ure doing one kg or 2 kg at a time of raw .. 
Daniel u gotta be more specific on what you are doing bro..


----------



## Daniel11

Ahhh.  Of course.  

Looking at 300-500mg batches.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Daniel11 said:


> Ahhh.  Of course.
> 
> Looking at 300-500mg batches.



Ml right?. Grab the standard 1000 ml glassware and a 500ml all in pyrex so u dont lose it on  the stove. Ure in the right store..


----------



## FamBam209

I bought a little under a gallon jug of gso from cash n carry (restaurant supply store) and one fast cap was able to filter enough vitamin to where i used almst the whole jug before chucking the filter w the exception ob tren ace using its own fastcap and destroying it after filtering 1000ml thru it clogd the sob.....listen jst order the fastcap and then buy urself the self brake bleed kit from auto store it comes w the 2hoses u will need fat cap sits on top on sterile media or glass flask of choice both hoses plug into the 2 diff ports on top on fast cap one hose then goes into unfilterd vita oil and other hose connects to vacuum pump (gun) squeeze trigger until u get psi to about 12 and it will do the rest on its own when its done put ur fastcap in a ziplock baggie or whatnot to store til next use....at least this is what workd for me i promise u wont even worry about the 25$ u spnt n wont want another filter after


----------



## FamBam209

The fastcap only works w gso ba/bb only vitamins tho brotha so if ur using eo or other stuff ur gonna have to use the zap cap which is rated for eo in other chems


----------



## [email protected]

Ok cool


----------



## Daniel11

Great detailed advice.   Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

What vacuum pumps do you guys use? Is this 1 ok? What about the price? I think this 1 is the air compressor vacuum pump all in one so its all you need?

http://www.medical-and-lab-supplies...sories/1-2-cfm-portable-high-vacuum-pump.html

Also can you adjust the pressure on them?


----------



## [email protected]

Also been looking on ebay and can't find anything under vacuum pump like the link above?


----------



## [email protected]

I take it running this accesory kit won't work well with just a standard hand pump? Iv bought a cheap hand pump and it struggles to get over 15 (around 7psi) so I think a vacuum pump would be better and more convenient to run a few at once if I needed to??

Advice thanks


----------



## Ironbuilt

Get a vacuum pump from an air conditioner repair person supply store..they use the pump to vacuum freon out of systems in cars and houses..quality is better as well as price..web search ." Buy a/c vacuum pump...  welcome ib..


----------



## [email protected]

Ironbuilt said:


> Get a vacuum pump from an air conditioner repair person supply store..they use the pump to vacuum freon out of systems in cars and houses..quality is better as well as price..web search ." Buy a/c vacuum pump...  welcome ib..




Ok thanks for that, I take it you can adjust the pressure on them all? There not all 1 setting, there's a lot on ebay iv noticed when I searched a/c vacuum pump.


----------



## [email protected]

There's a 42litre/min for $125 (weighs 6-7kg)

How does that 42ltr/min convert to the pressure we need? Is 42ltr/min a lot?

Also what the difference between a stage 1 2 and 3??


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol.. as soon as enigmatic gives mine back for his "Man Vac 2000" device ill check pressures..his squirrel takes quite a bit he said...


----------



## Enigmatic707

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol.. as soon as enigmatic gives mine back for his "Man Vac 2000" device ill check pressures..his squirrel takes quite a bit he said...



How did I get dragged into this thread lol


----------



## [email protected]

Can you run a few at once on a vacuum pump then? I'm just thinking if I get one that's too powerful its just going to rip thru all the filters and be no good.
I want to use fast-caps.


----------



## greggy

A 3 cfm pump will be more than sufficient.  It will pull multiple filtering units to the negative vacuum that your looking for. These type of pumps only do one thing, "suck". There's no adjusting vacuum.  It will always try to pull -30 in hg.


----------



## greggy

3 CFM Single-stage Rotary Vane Vacuum Pump R410a R134 Hvac A/c Air Refrigerant:Amazon:[email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41zFGVMwFkL
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BXMRP4I/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1378032541&sr=8-2&pi=SL75


Just did a quick search on Amazon. You'll still have to buy some fittings and hoses to adapt to your filter top.


----------



## greggy

3 CFM Single-stage Rotary Vane Vacuum Pump R410a R134 Hvac A/c Air Refrigerant:Amazon:[email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41zFGVMwFkL
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BXMRP4I/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1378032541&sr=8-2&pi=SL75


Just did a quick search on Amazon. You'll still have to buy some fittings and hoses to adapt to your filter top.


----------



## [email protected]

greggy said:


> 3 CFM Single-stage Rotary Vane Vacuum Pump R410a R134 Hvac A/c Air Refrigerant:Amazon:Automotive
> Just did a quick search on Amazon. You'll still have to buy some fittings and hoses to adapt to your filter top.




Ok thanks for that, how does it work to keep the correct vacuum tho? Won't say 5+ filters need more than 1 filter? 

If there's no adjusting then won't more filters drop the vacuum power the more you add??


Also is that not the same as the a/c high vacuum pump ib mensioned? They look the same anyway??

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

highdrum said:


> buy some whatman fast caps! I just filtered 332 mls of 300mg/ml test E in 5 minutes, NO SHIT! I have a vacuum pump that keeps a steady 25 in/hg pressure, I have never seen gear filter so fast, temp was about 65* C, I have had the filters for a while, this was just the first time I've used on.  They say that the filter has a life of 10 L, thats a lotta gear for one filter membrane!  They're not cheap, I think they're about 25-30$ a pop, but so worth it!




I used 1 for 300ml was great but soon as I took it off to filter another batch it wouldn't work? Same happened with all 4 that I bought, once it has been vacuumed and took off, once I try to reuse it doesn't work.

If you put the new fastcap on the flask and pump it it doesn't suck on till you add the inlet for the oil.

Once it has oil in the filter if you detach the filter and remove the oil inlet, then vacuum pump it, it will suck to the flask without the oil inlet. It shouldn't do that, that's why it doesn't work if you try and use it a 2nd time.

I don't know why it does that tbh?

Anyone?


----------



## FamBam209

1.5 cfm deep vac jst like the one on med lab is 90$ new off amazon and u can go to harbor frieght or any supply store n make ur own pressure valve to adjust how much vac u want to use at a time


----------



## [email protected]

Make my own adjuster valve? Can you not just buy 1 lol


----------



## [email protected]

tx_frc said:


> the one i have is pretty beefy. will pull 29" and i think its 6cfm.
> 
> so may be overkill for whats out there more suited for a specific purpose.
> 
> but this one is somewhat loud. sounds like what you would think an electric pump would sound like. def could hear it in another room with the door closed. will make an off-smell as well. they need to be filled with lubricating oil, and the exhaust from the suction gets vented thru the oil, so theres a bit of a stink to the room if youre inside too.




How have you dropped the pressure so it doesnt rip through your filters?


----------



## [email protected]

FamBam209 said:


> Exactly what he said above me and when its done jst apply alittle more pressure to clear the line then the suction w stop n u can remove the folter detach ur hoses n throw it in a ziplock bc make sure u throw a sterile (u can sterilize urself w some iso)septa top on ur media screw on and ur good make sure u grab the right septas bc some r for 33mm top n others silicone tops r for the 45mm i beleive thats the size depends on the brand n size media bottle ur using... Then when ur ready u can use a syringe to draw out sterile vitamins to fill smaller vials...... Buuuuut dont think by buying the 60cc syringe it will go faster bc it doesnt idk y bt those ones r a bitch to pull vitamins go w smaller my buddy uses the 10cc ones n works fine w 18g needle u can prob go bigger i jst dnt think he has tried it yet.
> Only one the fast cap hasnt lived a full 4L w filtering was tren idk mayb dirty powder but it cloggd the filter pretty quick normally 9-12psi is perfect w that filter bt buddy said he had to take it up to 15psi to get his drip on so mayb it was his source or jst tren in general idk trial n error my friend




What litre/min does 12-15psi convert to?

When I'm looking at pumps there measured in litre/min not psi.

 Some say micron? One says 38micron and another says 100micron.

Doe the number at the beggining mean its power class is a 3cfm will be more powerful than a 1 or 2cfm?


----------



## Ironbuilt

Its called a ball valve and gauge homey..


----------



## Ironbuilt

Cfm.is amount of vacuum that specific motor can pull..web search is available now a days  to ask convert cfm to meters or whatever..even an old vet like me knows that kids.. sheesh..


----------



## [email protected]

ok cool dude, is this 1 ok?
[/ATTACH]

both 1/4" and get a 2cfm pump


----------



## FamBam209

The 1.5cfm vac  only puts out just enough vac pressure that u dont need any extra assembly jst plug n go, im speakin out of experience idk about the stronger pumps im sure u will def need a regulator of some sort but w the 1.5 ur g2g


----------



## [email protected]

Ok thanks dude, I just don't want to rip my fast caps.

And will the pressure hold no matter how many filters is attached wether its 1 or 10 for example?

also id still like to fit a gauge just so I no what im pulling, for example incase the pump isn't pulling like it shud I will no if its a problem with the pump or sh1t dirty raws blocking the filter.


----------



## [email protected]

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZp2flKIgJM
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZp2flKIgJM



just seen this video which has gave me a good idea of how it works. what is the manifold called that you need is you were to vacuum multi filters?

also that 3cfm is hitting about 28in/hg, that's what we need isn't it??




also whats the silver part that's screwed into that brass manifold that the male pipe connector that takes the pipe? (sorry I no nothing about this stuff) iv typed 1/4 male pip connector etc into ebay and that part doesn't come up so its oviously not called that. lol

edit this last question, iv found it, its called a hose tail fitting...


----------



## [email protected]

ok so if I get a pump 1.5-3cfm, the ball valve plus gauge iv linked a pic to above, and 2x1/4x1/8 (3mm for the 4mm piping then screw clip it on) hosetail fittings.


and some 4mm tubing that's me ready to go for 1 filter.


any ideas on what to get on ebay so I can have a manifold for multi filters just for quickness. I will need a ball valve on each one incase I don't use them all to bturn the individuals off and a hosetail for each for the tubing. but whats the manifold called I can use?


----------



## [email protected]

will this do, then trying to make 1 myself which tbh I have no clue.

can someone explain to me how this manifold works, which ports to the filters attach and which for the pump



thanks for all your help guys..


----------



## [email protected]

What type of oil do you need for them?

I'm going to get: 
3cfm pump 
1/4" vacuum gauge (-30in/hg)
1/4" 3way ball valve
1/4" hosetailsx2
1/4" 3way hosetailsx4 (T-shape)
1/4" pvc clear tubing
1/4" female fit pipe stop end (water+air tight)

This will give me between 1-4 filters, just remove or fit the tubing for how many I need.

Sound ok?

Once the vacuum has reached 20-25in/hg, close the ball valve then turn the pump off?


----------



## Ironbuilt

Good god.. so u want to use one vac pump and run 3-5 filters at same time?  You will occur vaccum drop per each manifold.. thus u will need gauge , ball ball valve ,check valve for one way  flow, for each filter ...This is similar to basic in floor heat with one boiler and 10 rooms u want to heat evenly..

Those barbed fittings come in poly plastic and like i told fambam 101 times are called  1/4 mip ( male iron pipe thread)  by 1/4 in barbed hose fitting..available at auto motive and  home improvement stores..  .

You most likely have to buy a 1/4 female "t" and (3) 1/4"mip x 1/4" barbed hose fitting and dont forget teflon tape for male threads..


----------



## [email protected]

This was my idea (sh#t drawing sorry)







Ib: do you mean that you would have the 1st T-shape barbed hosetail (centre in my diagram) as a T-shape female connector?


----------



## Ironbuilt

You can possibly go to an aquarium pet supply store and buy 5 the 3 way barbed t's..like running 5 fish tanks off one air pump..get the brass ones.
Instead of a capped end x 2 ..bring those ends together to make a full loop to have always equal pressure at each filter.so basically a complete circle with t's cut in.. id draw it but i cant post a pic ever since im not on tap talk and use this ipad..


----------



## Ironbuilt

Gauge has to go inline after the ball valve .not on the ball valve itself. Ball valve has 2 ports only..


----------



## [email protected]

Ok cool so I will use a 2way ball valve and connect the gauge to a 3way female connector further past it.


----------



## FamBam209

What im saying is the same exact setup u see on med lab thats 100 u can go to local hardware store and buy the exact same stuff and put it togeter for a fraction of that cost if u chose to buy bigger than 1.5cfm.   Pm me nuke


----------



## Daniel11

Where can I get the tubes to run to/from the filters?

(Sry noob question)


----------



## Ironbuilt

Daniel11 said:


> Where can I get the tubes to run to/from the filters?
> 
> (Sry noob question)



In usa  ,homedepot, lowes, petstores( aquarium air lines), ace hardware, mcClendon supply, online, yard sales, goodwill, medical aupply stores, possibly a hookah store


----------



## Ironbuilt

Nuclear why are you asking what kind of oil to use? You are killen me .lol..


----------



## [email protected]

Oil for the pump not the aas lol, iv no clue about pumps, still learning, don't wana put the wrong oil in and wear it down or something lol. Do I just put cfm pump oil in ebay search ....lol


----------



## Daniel11

Ironbuilt said:


> In usa  ,homedepot, lowes, petstores( aquarium air lines), ace hardware, mcClendon supply, online, yard sales, goodwill, medical aupply stores, possibly a hookah store



Perfect.   I thought maybe I needed "medical" supply tubes. 

All set then.


----------



## Ironbuilt

[email protected] said:


> Oil for the pump not the aas lol, iv no clue about pumps, still learning, don't wana put the wrong oil in and wear it down or something lol. Do I just put cfm pump oil in ebay search ....lol



If the pump takes oil then oil type will be specified on direction per warranty validation..

Tg u werent askn about aas oil because id retire from chemistry if i were u..lol..


----------



## adam soza

Search BHO pump on amazon or ebay.  It is used in other processes as well.  I have a 2 stage 3CFM.


----------



## IronIan

highdrum said:


> buy some whatman fast caps! I just filtered 332 mls of 300mg/ml test E in 5 minutes, NO SHIT! I have a vacuum pump that keeps a steady 25 in/hg pressure, I have never seen gear filter so fast, temp was about 65* C, I have had the filters for a while, this was just the first time I've used on.  They say that the filter has a life of 10 L, thats a lotta gear for one filter membrane!  They're not cheap, I think they're about 25-30$ a pop, but so worth it!



You're filter ring didn't designate?! That's our biggest problem/cost.. we have vac filter too, but the 2% BA we use to save the dummies who introduce Bactria into the btl by reusing pins and such, makes our filter rings warp... so we replace often so nothing slips by,,,,,,


----------



## Ironbuilt

IronIan said:


> You're filter ring didn't designate?! That's our biggest problem/cost.. we have vac filter too, but the 2% BA we use to save the dummies who introduce Bactria into the btl by reusing pins and such, makes our filter rings warp... so we replace often so nothing slips by,,,,,,




Now thats why ICL is highly recommended.. No short cuts to save a buck to pad their pocket..  simple statements as such require no explanation .. thks ICL.


----------



## Daniel11

When you guys run larger batches through these filters do you still run a few CC of just oil through at the end to purge?


----------



## [email protected]

What's ICL filters? Are they better then fastcaps?


----------



## Daniel11

Bump for answers


----------



## Ironbuilt

IcL."  Ironclad labs and how they filter daniel..


----------



## Ironbuilt

Daniel11 said:


> When you guys run larger batches through these filters do you still run a few CC of just oil through at the end to purge?



No


----------



## Daniel11

Ironbuilt said:


> No



Thanks.   

ICL question wasn't mine.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol. Ok daniel. alzehimers onset ..more halo needed.
Nuclear hows the winny ? Lol


----------



## Daniel11

So.... After you guys filter a large amount into your media bottles, and want to distribute to smaller sterile vials, what methods / tools are you using?


----------



## [email protected]

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol. Ok daniel. alzehimers onset ..more halo needed.
> 
> Nuclear hows the winny ? Lol




Its fine now I saved it lol made 50ml solution instead, fuk messing with suspensions lol


----------



## [email protected]

Daniel11 said:


> So.... After you guys filter a large amount into your media bottles, and want to distribute to smaller sterile vials, what methods / tools are you using?




I just sterilise a beaker then pour the media bottle into it then use 10-20ml syringes to suck up and inject into there vials, the air exposure is minimal and alsong as your in a clean environment this 'air time' isn't a problem, never had an issue.


----------



## Dutchpharma

wich polycap as size do i need then because they are in

 36 mm capsule: 400 cm2 (62 in2)
 75 mm capsule: 820 cm2 (127 in2)
 150 mm capsule: 1650 cm2 (256 in2)


----------



## Dutchpharma

can i screw it on my hubex or pyrex glass reciever?


----------



## [email protected]

Can you filter eo with fastcaps? Iv just ordered fastcap filters and forgot my zapcaps for my eo recipes and don't have time to re order zaps in now?? Will if I have to tho if the fastcaps are no good???


----------



## hardtimes101

my biggest thing is do you clean receiver media bottle in between uses if so how or is it not necessary I feel it would be


----------



## Daniel11

hardtimes101 said:


> my biggest thing is do you clean receiver media bottle in between uses if so how or is it not necessary I feel it would be




I assume you start with a sterile bottle.  Then filter compound A into it. 

If you switch compounds you risk cross contamination of A into B, this may be minimal and really depends on how "clean" you want final products. 

If you clean it you would clean it normally to get rid of oil etc.  the sanitize it again with alcohol and dry oven to sterilize.  This takes a long time.  

I use multiple media bottles.  Sterilize all at the start so they are ready.


----------



## fatlifts

For you guys that prefilter, whether through syringe filters, bottletop or other means of vacuum filtration: what pore size prefilter do you find works best for allowing the most volume and speed of filtration? I'm considering buying some filter membranes to put on top of my 0.2um filters to hopefully catch most of what's clogging up the 0.2um's so quickly with poor quality compounds like the TE that's been coming out recently. Last time I had to change filters 4 times for a 250mL batch, that's ridiculous.


----------



## Daniel11

^^ I may just start doing that.  Especially with TRNE.  Last batch killed 2 or 3 bottle top filters.


----------



## Ironbuilt

U need a new store Daniel and.fatlfs. .all that prefilter work isn't needed with quality compounds..


----------



## Daniel11

Good point.  Thinking back it was only 1 filter that went bad and that was after filtering quite a large batch of other stuff before hand.  The second went bad after I was done with TRNE but it was moving slow.  The 3rd one actually ruptured, but that was my own fault.   ;-)


----------



## fatlifts

Ironbuilt said:


> U need a new store Daniel and.fatlfs. .all that prefilter work isn't needed with quality compounds..


Indeed, I'll be shopping around with my next few orders, meanwhile I've got a bit of powder left yet that'll need filtering some time, and I might as well be prepared in case the new guys aren't any better than the last.


----------

